# Latest Bowl From A Board



## W.Y. (May 11, 2012)

Cut this one out on the Ringmaster  and glued up the rings last evening after dinner .
Sanded the sides and applied finish this morning .
It is ten inch diameter and five inches deep. 

I have made quite a bunch of  bowls from a board recently but I like this one best so far.


----------



## MarkD (May 11, 2012)

That's a beauty! 
Are there instructions on that technique?


----------



## W.Y. (May 11, 2012)

MarkD said:


> That's a beauty!
> Are there instructions on that technique?



Mark.
The rings are cut out of a flat board on a Ringmaster  .
There is some info at this address. 

Woodworking


----------



## boxerman (May 11, 2012)

Very nicely done Bill.


----------



## plantman (May 11, 2012)

Realy nice job Bill!! I was looking through some boxes in my shop the other day (well my wife told me to clean up the mess) and I came across my instructions and bill of sale for my ringmaster. It's a ringmaster 2 made for Shop Smith to sell with there machines, dated 1985 and priced at $195.00 not counting the extra blades I purchashed at the time. Thought you might be interested. Jim S


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (May 11, 2012)

What a beauty............


----------



## W.Y. (May 11, 2012)

plantman said:


> Relay nice job Bill!! I was looking through some boxes in my shop the other day (well my wife told me to clean up the mess) and I came across my instructions and bill of sale for my ringmaster. It's a ringmaster 2 made for Shop Smith to sell with there machines, dated 1985 and priced at $195.00 not counting the extra blades I purchashed at the time. Thought you might be interested. Jim S



That was a heck of a good price Jim  for one without a motor and made for an existing lathe. They now have a model for  most lathes  on the market as well as two self contained ones with their own motor. . Mine is the model 723 single speed one because I have a full size lathe to put the  glued up bowls/vessels  on to sand and can control my speed that way . The VS Ringmaster is best for ones that don't have another lathe as well.

As for the price of the various models I understand they all went up quite high over the years and now have come down considerably from those prices. They are not made by Porta-Nails anymore. I have actually talked to the new owner on the phone and he is manufacturing every part and they are still totally made in the USA. I am surprised that the Asian market has not made a clone (yet)  but if it were to compromise quality for a lower price like they have done with so many other tools , I will be glad I got one of the original American made ones. 
I was quite impressed with the quality of the parts in it and being American made with the state of  American  labor rates, I can see where the present price structure is justified.


----------



## leehljp (May 12, 2012)

I really like that. GREAT alignment too!


----------



## bubbamorse (May 12, 2012)

Plus 1


----------



## rizaydog (May 12, 2012)

Very nice bowl.  Great work.


----------



## Johnny westbrook (May 12, 2012)

Very nice !


----------



## carpblaster (May 12, 2012)

It was amazing to do my second board bowl, I made a osage tool rest that i could put the tool in ,it holds it pretty close but not as good as a bought machine, You make out with what you got and to take a 10" piece of board and made out of poplar with green coloring in it its naturally finished, Made 3 and dont have any of them, its just time consuming sitting there holding the parting tool at what angle you want, then stacking them, they are always pretty when you finish by hand
Rodney


----------



## toyotaman (May 13, 2012)

Great bowl. Great job on the segmented work.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 13, 2012)

I don`t know of this contraption you speak of but the bowl is beautiful.


----------



## W.Y. (May 13, 2012)

Thanks to all the replies.



It seems like I have had that little machine hardly any time at all and  have been doing a lot of springtime  outdoors work since I got it so hardly any shop time . . In spite of that I have  worked in a few shop hours to make these from it so far.

Lots of fun doing different glue ups  but once in a while it's nice to just use  a solid one piece board and make a complete bowl in about an hour.


----------



## tim self (May 14, 2012)

leehljp said:


> I really like that. GREAT alignment too!



My thoughts exactly.  Seemingly perfect lines.  I like that one best as well.


----------



## PR_Princess (May 15, 2012)

They are all exceptional work William, but I really like one the first pic. Just something about it....its really beautiful!


----------



## SDB777 (May 15, 2012)

The contrast between the two types of wood are perfect!  Well done!!!






Scott B


----------

